# sandpaper pearches?



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

so petrie's nails were really sharp today for some reason and my arm is all cut up, i dont mind but, it just made me think of a question. a long time ago i just read that sandpaper pearches were bad for birds feet, like it hurt them made them bleed or something i forget. so i always just avoided them, but i have seen them in some people's pictures. so, are they ok then? im confused


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sandpaper perches are not good to use. They are really bad for the tiels feet and could possibly lead to them getting bumble foot. I have a sandy perch (not sandpaper) in Spikes cage but it is one of the lowest perches so he does not use it too much. I also check his feet everyday to make sure there are no scrape ect on his feet. I got a sandy perch because it said vet approved.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Apparently one is OK to have in there but no more than that. If you've seen them in peoples photos then they're doing the wrong thing by giving their 'tiel(s) sandpaper perches.

 Sandpaper perch covers are not recommended. They are too rough and can cause wear on pads and open sores on the bottom of your bird's feet. 

If anything get edible solid mineral/calcium perches or use just natural sticks. (that haven't been sprayed and give them a good clean before putting them in the cage)

If your birds nails are too long take them to an Avian Vet/Vet to have them clipped.

I use these perches










They're designed to naturally trim the nails and beak of your bird. Its safe, textured, non-skid surface is tapered to reduce leg and foot muscle stress. 

This next one is one I ALWAYS have in each of my 'tiels cages, they're excellent & I recommend them to anyone with 'tiels..











An edible perch that provides your bird with essential calcium. Made of real cuttlebone and 100% digestible ground calcium. Attaches to any bird cage using a thumbscrew and washer assembly. Made in the USA. Actual colors and flavors may vary from image. 

I also have one of these in each cage..










Cotton rope perches that can be bent to create curves, loops, and other interesting shapes. It is breeder recommended to provide the different perching surfaces and levels birds need in their environment along with color enrichment. It helps to relieve stress, boredom, and related feather picking. 

Comfy Perch allows you to have fun creating different types of perches for your birds. Screw caps make it a breeze to place in any style cage regardless of the length or width. Hand washable.  

I have natural branches in their cage also. So there's a few different perches you can get without needing sandpaper perches.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Those calcium perches are neat but I wonder what kind of metal is in the middle of it and if it is bird safe. I had one for my budgie and I think it may of been Bea that said that it might not be a safe perch if it is not stainless steal in the middle as the metals could leach into the part that the birds eat or the birds could peck at the metal once parts of the mineral block is gone. Thats my reason why I don't have any, as Iam not sure what metal is used in them.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

sandpaper perches can also get bacteria trapped in them, especially when their wet


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

I have comfy perches, dowels, and natural branches in each of my birds cages. In Pepper's I have one that is half covered in the sand paper stuff, but he's picked at it and taken all the sand off of it. It's just cardboard now. I also have a Sandy perch in it. I have to pick up some kind of cement or Sandy perch for Kessie and the lovies. The last time I visited kessie her nails were sharper than razor blades and she scratched up my hand and shoulder/neck pretty good. I still have 2 scars on my hand from her. She will be regularly clipped to avoid this.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what metal is in the middle. But once the stick starts getting thin, and they can no longer sit on it/eat it, I remove it and replace it with a new one, so they never get right down to the metal part. For the most part they girls mainly sit on it more then eat it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Those calcium perches are neat but I wonder what kind of metal is in the middle of it and if it is bird safe. I had one for my budgie and I think it may of been Bea that said that it might not be a safe perch if it is not stainless steal in the middle as the metals could leach into the part that the birds eat or the birds could peck at the metal once parts of the mineral block is gone. Thats my reason why I don't have any, as Iam not sure what metal is used in them.



the ediable perch's rod is stainless steel, i just bought one for my budgies and they devoured it in a week not i have the rod left to use when i make toys  it's the same material as any other perch - stainless steel, with a stainless steel washer and wing nut



I use these perches 
I have one like this for the budgies 









I have one like this - it gets shared between tiels and Quakers (who's ever using that cage at the time right now its in with the blue Quakers)










i have a few of these one is in with the boy tiels one is in with the conures 











This is the edible one i bought for the budgies who had it devoured in a week 
mine was just banana flavored though 










I also use these, and I have swings made of the same cement material


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is good if it is, one less thing to worry about  I guess you can always test it with a magnet as stainless steel will not stick to a magnet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So since I get the same ones they'd be stainless steal too? I'm getting more next week, so I'll check, but I never thought to check before.

Shiro uses his to just rub his beak on it, he's had it since the day after we got him which was about a month and a bit ago I think, and it still looks new. 

The girls one hasn't been touched either, because like I said, it's used mainly just to sit on not eat. 

The boys one they have in their cage at the moment is half gone, but they've had that for ages. (I got the girls one on the same day) So it takes them awhile to actually devour it down, but it never gets right down into the middle. I thought it was just the whole thing that could be eaten and it had nothing in the middle.. (hence it being "edible")

Maybe the few that don't eat it don't realize that it can be eaten after all.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Some birds don't realize that they can be chewed on. The metal in the middle is to keep it together, kind of like a support


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> the ediable perch's rod is stainless steel, i just bought one for my budgies and they devoured it in a week not i have the rod left to use when i make toys  it's the same material as any other perch - stainless steel, with a stainless steel washer and wing nut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL now show em what happens to a calcium perch ATV  LOL


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I have that perch ladder posted earlier. My tiels chewed it up and I took it out because I didn't think it was very healthy for them to be swallowing the grit.

I have a couple cement perches but they do nothing for my tiels nails unfortunately so they've got to get toweled and clipped every once in awhile.
________
Ship sale


----------

